# what tool is this?



## benzzzy (Mar 19, 2012)

hi folks,
can anyone tell me what this is used for?

all it has written on it is 

belzer 849 germany.

thanks


----------



## firemedic (Dec 26, 2010)

Dowel trimmer? I'm guessing it has a blade at on that little ATM and that the stop on the rod is adjustable?

If not for dowel then some other small model supply type trimmer.

That's my best guess... Never seen one before.

...build n burn - live n learn...


----------



## benzzzy (Mar 19, 2012)

what looks like the guillotine type cutting blade is actualy flat. wouldn't cut thru anything.


----------



## mdntrdr (Dec 22, 2009)

*Not Sure What It Is...*



benzzzy said:


> what looks like the guillotine type cutting blade is actualy flat. wouldn't cut thru anything.



Guillotines... are meant for cutting. :smile:


----------



## Murphy's Law (Dec 15, 2011)

I'm thinking that it's some type of wire cutter maybe. But the double edged cutter/knife is not the type that would cut very well and it would always produce some off-fall which is wasteful and requires more force to make the (double) cut. Hmmmmm. The knife handle is not very long which indicates that not much leverage is required to make the cut. Hmmmmm. This will be interesting.


----------



## JohnK007 (Nov 14, 2009)

Tampon inserter with built-in trimmer? Being German it is probably for use with metric tampons only.


----------



## Jim West Pa (Jul 27, 2010)

Can we se more views please ? 
Different angles and close ups even ?

I'd say certainly a dedicated tool fer one application.
Assembly line even.


----------



## benzzzy (Mar 19, 2012)

*more pics*

thanks so far, here is a few more pics.


----------



## mdntrdr (Dec 22, 2009)

Maybe it's not a cutting tool... Possibly a crimping tool? :huh:


----------



## eccentrictinkerer (Feb 18, 2009)

Looks a lot like a 'Besonders kontrolliertes Arbeiten gibt es spezielle Ziehklingenhobel' to me. :shifty:


----------



## benzzzy (Mar 19, 2012)

dont know what you just said ET, but i'm guessing youre closer than johnk007.


----------



## Jim West Pa (Jul 27, 2010)

mdntrdr said:


> Maybe it's not a cutting tool... Possibly a crimping tool? :huh:


 
ZZZactly what i've been thinkin Scott.
I've also been tryin to put it into a notching or brake catagory.


----------



## Jim West Pa (Jul 27, 2010)

So far i've found that Bahco Belzer in Germany made hand tools the Porcshe and Volkswagon auto industries.
They also make tools for the Aerospace industry as well as for watchmakers and jewelers.


----------



## woodnthings (Jan 24, 2009)

*an adjustable "go/no go" length gage*

The angle the bar comes in at doesn't not lend itself to apply enough force to crimp metal. 
Maybe it's a fitting gage to test the length of various parts after they been made on a lathe or something? 

Send the photos in to one of the Magazines that has a "Name this Tool" section unless we have a knowledgeable answer here....:blink: bill


----------



## sawdust55109 (Mar 18, 2012)

My guess is some type of hydralic hose cutter. You can adjust the length of cut for the correct srimp.

Its either that or a sharpener for left handed pencils.


----------



## joesbucketorust (Dec 13, 2011)

maybe an older version of the one on page 133 (134 of 301) on this pdf:

http://www.schule-raum.ch/documents/Katalog_Bahco_2009.pdf


----------

